# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE QUINUA

## Frank Antón

Buenas tardes.
Estoy en busca de proveedores de quinua en todas sus variedades, convencional y/o orgánica, de preferencia procesada, lista para exportación y puesta en Lima.
Favor de enviar lista de precios detallando el grado de procesamiento en el que se encuentra el producto a los correos frank.anton@faraduanas.com.pe o frank.anton.88@gmail.com.
Muchas gracias. 
Frank Antón
CORPORACIÓN LOGÍSTICA FAR S.R.L.Temas similares: Busco proveedores de pepino de mar BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE QUINUA BLANCA ROJA NEGRA , ORGÁNICA ECOLÓGICA CONVENCIONAL PARA PROYECTO DE EXPORTACIÓN. busco proveedores tara busco proveedores tara Busco proveedores de Quinoa y Chia

----------


## Jose Sokolich

Estimado Frank, buenos días.    *Soluciones y servicios Katy S.A.C*., es una empresa legalmente constituida y dedicada a la *molienda, tostado, laminado, extruido, popeado y mezclado* de granos 100% naturales, tales como *quinua, kiwicha, maca,lúcuma, soya, linaza, chía, trigo, maíz, etc*. Nuestros equipos y personal altamente calificados en manipulación de alimentos nos permiten llegar a un mejor servicio hacia nuestros clientes como también la rapidez en la atención. 
Contamos con una planta en proceso de obtener la certificación de *BUENAS PRÁCTICAS DE MANUFACTURA* lo cual nos permite ser una de las mejores empresas en cuanto a los servicios que prestamos, de ser necesario ponemos a su disposición muestras de nuestro producto terminado. 
Esperamos cumplir con sus  expectativas, si tuviera alguna duda o necesitara alguna cotización no dude en escribirme a este correo o llamar a los número que le expongo en la firma. 
Sin otro particular, quedamos a su disposición. 
José Sokolich *Business Development  Manager* *SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C.* _Av. Lurigancho 644 Ascarruz Bajo, Alt. crda. 9 Próceres de Independencia_ _Teléfono (511) 5552116_ _RPM #934801969_

----------


## Jose Antonio M

Estimado Frank 
tenemos un lote de Quinua Perlada (ya esta procesada) Blanca salcedo, Negra collana y Roja pasankalla   
Blanca.  4.5 TN
roja.      1.  TN
negra.    2.  TN 
tiene certificación de SENASA,
procedencia Huancavelica Acobamba
Quinua Convencional
almacenes Ayacucho - Huamanga 
costo de la quinua a conversar 
telefono 959609388
Jose Machuca

----------


## jhonperu

Estimado Frank, 
Podemos atenderlo en los pedidos que necesita, puede escribirme al correo  jwqa2003@hotmail.com 
saludos

----------

